# Peswix?



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

I have a Nissan Almera 1.8 Sport 3 Door. I would like to eventually replace the utterly cack line fit stereo with something better (the speaker upgrade didn't quite hit the mark I'm afraid)
However I don't want to lose the steering wheel remote function. To all intents and purposes, the dash and wheel control seem the same as those fitted to the US market Sentra (2001 year?). Does Peswix work? I have looked at the back of the unit and there are three green wires which control the remote operation on a separate plug. Does a straightforward plug in adaptor exist? What do these three wires do? Obscure thought but can the Renault adaptor be used in this instance? Or given that the line fit unit is a Clarion, do Clarion make an adaptor for this.
Pardon the many questions, but given that the Almera and Sentra seem all but identical inside, I thought I would turn to the US for some help, where at least there is a chance of an adaptor existing due to the market prominence of Sentra.
Thanking you all in advance for your help.

SS, Glasgow 

2000 Nissan Almera 1.8 Sport 3 door, Starburst Silver


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

First of all, let me be the first to congradulate you on having such a neat car.

Even though a simple adaptor seems like it ought to be easily available, the likelyhood that you're going to be able to find one that interfaces with the remote on your car, with the deck you want, and still retain full functionality is shady at best. I would recommend you just get a deck with a wheel-mounted control - many Blaupunkts come with these, as do some Pioneers. It may not be as cool or as trick as using the stock remote, but it works.


----------

